# Name the Board Discussion



## ewenme (Jan 20, 2011)

Jeff has announced that he will possibly be removing the Advanced Code Group moniker from the Board if/when the Board moves to a new server. I asked what the name of the group will be. He answered that we need to have a discussion. I'm throwing this out as a discussion starter.

The Lords of Code Discussion Board?  Nope. I think we need a professional moniker but not a haughty one.

Inspectors' Code Resource? Professional Inspectors Discussion? :geek:

Let the names begin.


----------



## pwood (Jan 20, 2011)

board stiff, board of inspectors, board of codes!


----------



## fatboy (Jan 20, 2011)

Associated Code Professionals Forum


----------



## beach (Jan 20, 2011)

International Code Reference Group

International Association of Code Professionals Bulletin Board


----------



## brudgers (Jan 20, 2011)

Professional Regulators Inspectors and Contractors Knowledge Sharing Board?


----------



## Jobsaver (Jan 20, 2011)

I think the moniker should include the words, "Building Code", and should be inclusive of all professions: inspection, design, etc.

Building Code Forum.  Building Code Board.  Building Code Q&A.  Building Code Discussion Group.

My official submission is *Building Code Discussion Group*.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jan 20, 2011)

> My official submission is Building Code Discussion Group.


That has already been taken

http://bcodes.infopop.cc/eve


----------



## ewenme (Jan 20, 2011)

Construction Codes Discussion Group would be my amendment to yours Jobsaver... to include all the trades and design professionals as well as inspectors.


----------



## Gene Boecker (Jan 20, 2011)

Codes R Us

We the Code Geeks

Construction Code Opinion Page  (C-Cop)

Discussion Uber Hero  (DUH!)


----------



## Jobsaver (Jan 20, 2011)

mtlogcabin said:
			
		

> That has already been takenhttp://bcodes.infopop.cc/eve


Maybe too close, but the NAFFA group is the Building Code Discussions Group, not the _*Building Code Discussion Group*_.


----------



## Kearney.200 (Jan 20, 2011)

Professional Regulators Inspectors and Contractors Knowledge Sharing Board?

P.R.I.C.K.S ?


----------



## Alias (Jan 20, 2011)

Building & Safety Discussion Board

Building & Safety Professionals Discussion Board

Sue, where the west still lives...................


----------



## beach (Jan 20, 2011)

International Association of Perineum Motivated Onlookers........ Oh wait, IAPMO is already taken........


----------



## texasbo (Jan 20, 2011)

Jobsaver said:
			
		

> I think the moniker should include the words, "Building Code", and should be inclusive of all professions: inspection, design, etc.Building Code Forum.  Building Code Board.  Building Code Q&A.  Building Code Discussion Group.
> 
> My official submission is *Building Code Discussion Group*.


I completely agree that for the sake of hits it should include the words "building" and "codes". My vote is "Building Codes Forum"


----------



## Gene Boecker (Jan 20, 2011)

texasbo said:
			
		

> I completely agree that for the sake of hits it should include the words "building" and "codes". My vote is "Building Codes Forum"


Building Codes Forum. . . Hmmm.

That's better than Building Statutes Forum  (B.S. Forum)


----------



## ewenme (Jan 20, 2011)

It's only Thursday... too soon for Friday humour!  I do like the Building Codes Forum, it covers a lot of territory in a few words. I agree with Gene, it's better than the BS Forum.


----------



## jar546 (Jan 20, 2011)

International Association of Building Code Officials

IABCO

www.IABCO.com

www.IABCrg


----------



## High Desert (Jan 20, 2011)

Building Codes Forum is my vote. It captures all the members, not just code officials.


----------



## AegisFPE (Jan 20, 2011)

Association of Project Code Compliance Strategists (www.accps.org)

Association of Project Code Compliance Evaluators (www.accpe.org)


----------



## KZQuixote (Jan 20, 2011)

High Desert said:
			
		

> Building Codes Forum is my vote. It captures all the members, not just code officials.


High Desert has the right idea. It's simple, broad and different enough.

Bill


----------



## FM William Burns (Jan 20, 2011)

Since NFPA doesn't have one, I propose the following amendment:

*Building & Life Safety Codes Forum*

PS....it may get some more activity from users of the LSC.


----------



## Yankee (Jan 20, 2011)

I think it should include the term safety also

Building Safety & Code Forum

Building & Safety Codes Forum


----------



## texasbo (Jan 20, 2011)

Yank and FM Burns suggestions are both excellent; would vote for any of the three.


----------



## jar546 (Jan 20, 2011)

I think we are on to something


----------



## brudgers (Jan 20, 2011)

Gene Boecker said:
			
		

> Building Codes Forum. . . Hmmm.That's better than Building Statutes Forum  (B.S. Forum)


Building Safety Forum ... with credit to FM Burns.


----------



## Jobsaver (Jan 21, 2011)

jar546 said:
			
		

> International


Ambitious............


----------



## Alias (Jan 21, 2011)

texasbo said:
			
		

> Yank and FM Burns suggestions are both excellent; would vote for any of the three.


I like all of three of them better than my suggestion.

Sue, where the west still lives..........


----------



## Bootleg (Jan 21, 2011)

Building and Safety Codes International

Building and Fire Codes International


----------



## Yankee (Jan 21, 2011)

Not sure why the use of "International" . .. do you want to be confused with . . .


----------



## Yankee (Jan 21, 2011)

brudgers said:
			
		

> Building Safety Forum ... with credit to FM Burns.


Simple, I like it. For search engines, the site can be tagged with a bunch of words like "construction" without having that in the title, can't it?


----------



## jar546 (Jan 21, 2011)

Yankee said:
			
		

> Not sure why the use of "International" . .. do you want to be confused with . . .


IHOP   Worked for them.  Made fat people out of nations across the globe


----------



## cda (Jan 21, 2011)

I546  Board


----------



## mjesse (Jan 21, 2011)

jar546 said:
			
		

> International Association of Building Code OfficialsIABCO
> 
> www.IABCO.com
> 
> www.IABCrg


I like this, ^. It has a very professional sound to it. Certainly makes for a good URL, placeholder, and website header.

I like that it affords the opportunity for "the forum" to grow beyond its current form.

I suggest "IABCO Building Code Forum" or "IABCO Building and Life Safety Code Forum"

mj


----------



## Jobsaver (Jan 21, 2011)

FM William Burns said:
			
		

> Since NFPA doesn't have one, I propose the following amendment:*Building & Life Safety Codes Forum*
> 
> PS....it may get some more activity from users of the LSC.


Excellent . . . . . . . . . . .


----------



## FM William Burns (Jan 21, 2011)

Not opposed to possibly adding "International" to my proposed amendment to expand the potentials for additional membership from abroad since Intl. may also draw more from the cow.......not offended either


----------



## jar546 (Jan 21, 2011)

Yeah, let's skip the International word.  I'll save that for a future product........


----------



## north star (Jan 21, 2011)

** * * **

My 2 cents worth is that we should not limit the name of this group & forum

with "building code officials".....A lot of the people on here are also involved

with the property sites too! ( i.e. - flood plain managers, ...Zoning,

...property maintenance , etc.  )

How about the "International Association of Code Officials" [ IACO.com

/ IACrg ]?....By using the ' International ' term, we will have room

for future growth, when Jeff & others travel to the 4 corners of the globe

pimping us and this web site.....FWIW, we will be competing [ more ] with

The Cow too!.....The adage of "*Go big or go home*" applies here me

thinks! 

Your thoughts!

** * * **


----------



## TJacobs (Jan 21, 2011)

We don't need International in the name.

Building Safety & Code Forum


----------



## jar546 (Jan 21, 2011)

It needs to be short and sweet and all encompassing.  It cannot be too long.

Building Codes, Zoning Codes/Laws, Property Maintenance Codes are all associated but finding a single name is difficult.  It needs to be assumed that it is all encompassing if we use the always generalized "Building Codes" which applies to everyone such as architects, engineers, contractors, designers and of course inspectors too.

There are also code forums for:  computer language codes such as HTML, bio-genetic codes, top secret codes, etc.

We can not assume that the word code means building but we can assume that building codes (pl) is more encompassing of a specific industry.

Just can't seem to explain my thought process but it was close.


----------



## FyrBldgGuy (Jan 21, 2011)

Professional Inspectors, Specialists, Officials, and Fire Fighters


----------



## fatboy (Jan 21, 2011)

*Building & Life Safety Codes Forum*

Gets my vote..........


----------



## jar546 (Jan 21, 2011)

Let's let this discussion continue through the weekend and someone can volunteer to post a poll of options on Monday and we will wait a few days to see the results.  How does that sound?


----------



## fatboy (Jan 21, 2011)

Sounds like a plan.............think were narrowing it down pretty good.


----------



## conarb (Jan 21, 2011)

I think it should be "Building Inspectors' Forum", I say this as a non-inspector, even when I link relevant advice on this forum in a contractors' forum I  always say something like "Read *this* on the building inspectors' forum", at other times I'll say something like "Read *this* on the building inspectors' forum, as you can see even the inspectors can't agree on this matter", contractors fear and feign respect for building inspectors and are more prone to take their advice as information that they are required to follow, as I see it we builders, engineers, and architects are guests in the house of building inspectors here and it should remain that way, ICC connection or not.


----------



## Jobsaver (Jan 21, 2011)

Interesting note Conarb.

Poll next week sounds like a great plan.


----------



## Yankee (Jan 21, 2011)

FM William Burns said:
			
		

> Not opposed to possibly adding "International" to my proposed amendment to expand the potentials for additional membership from abroad since Intl. may also draw more from the cow.......not offended either


Not being devious like some members here, I didn't think of this excellent idea.


----------



## FM William Burns (Jan 21, 2011)

hey.......... have to re-think.....PISOFF     LMAO


----------



## ewenme (Jan 21, 2011)

Might we have a "Professional Building and Life Safety Codes Forum"?  PBLSCF... not even a double-entendre acronym.


----------



## Yankee (Jan 22, 2011)

ewenme said:
			
		

> Might we have a "Professional Building and Life Safety Codes Forum"?  PBLSCF... not even a double-entendre acronym.


Try saying that though, it sounds like a sneeze


----------



## jar546 (Jan 22, 2011)

*S*afe *H*ousing *I*nspectors *T*eam *F*or *U*niform *C*onstruction *K*nowledge


----------



## Jobsaver (Jan 22, 2011)

ewenme said:
			
		

> PBLSCF





			
				Yankee said:
			
		

> Try saying that though, it sounds like a sneeze.


Truer words have never been uttered. LOL.


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Jan 23, 2011)

Suggestion; "keyword search marketing"


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jan 23, 2011)

*Building Codes Bloviated*

(Irresistible; they will have to check this out)

Uncle Bob


----------



## jar546 (Jan 23, 2011)

get your ideas ready for a poll Monday or Tuesday for voting....


----------



## jar546 (Jan 24, 2011)

Just wanted to know if anyone was going to take charge of these ideas and creating a poll.  I don't want to be involved so it does not look like I am influencing the decision.


----------



## rshuey (Jan 24, 2011)

jar546 said:
			
		

> *S*afe *H*ousing *I*nspectors *T*eam *F*or *U*niform *C*onstruction *K*nowledge


I like this one.

"Good Morning, ********, How may we help you?"


----------



## fatboy (Jan 24, 2011)

OK..........I've collected, what I interpret as serious suggestions, minus ones with "International" as I got the impression most of us don't want to go there at this time.

Question? Where the HE!! is the poll function????? Guess I'm having a old fart moment?

I'll post the poll if someone will tell me how to get there!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rshuey (Jan 24, 2011)

Go to the top left and click "post new thread", type all the info in, then scroll down and checkmark the poll option and it asks for the category number, default is 4, if you want to put 10 names in the poll, type 10, then save

Next window will ask you to type all the poll info


----------



## fatboy (Jan 24, 2011)

Thanks, finally found it, appreciate the help though........


----------



## fatboy (Jan 24, 2011)

There are two separate polls posted, I was limited to 10 choices max per poll, but had 17 choices, well, as jeff pointed out, 16 really. Anyway, please vote, I cut the vote off at next Monday, if there is a runaway winner, great, if not I'll narrow it down to the top votes for a final poll.


----------



## jar546 (Jan 24, 2011)

I think i screwed you up when I merged the two.  Since you named them both the exact same thing I thought you double clicked.  17 choices way too many anyway.  If you want, get it down to 10 and restart the poll.  If you absolutely want to list 17 of them over 2 polls then name the polls #1 and #1 and explain that.


----------



## fatboy (Jan 24, 2011)

Nah.....it's all good, we'll leave it alone, see what happens.........

I did try to name the second, Forum Name II, didn't come out though.


----------

